# Best looking Joker wig (Dark Knight)



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*hey all!

im a bald dude,, nothing wrong with that, other than im thinking of doing the Joker for 2010 Halloween,,,, what wig is best,, looking and all,, and any tips? ive never worn a wig before...im sure its easy to throw on and call it a day,, should i beezwax, etc..? want it to look natural, and there are many to choose from on the web and all, some are included in a makeup kit and such,, any experienced folks chime in please. 

Thanx!!!*


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Natural? In my experience you need to go with a "real" wig instead of the plastic style. (i mean not the kind you buy at halloween at walmart and such.)


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Heck let your hair grow and get a loose curl perm, bleach, and then spray some of that hair color green hairspray that washes out. Of course let it go oily or add some heavy cream to make it lay flat.

I've done as much before.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

,, lol,, ahem,, Bald dude....


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

OH... uh nevermind. LOL


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*yeah,, its all good 

from what ive found out,, most use the rubies wig with lots of product/styling to make it look right,,, i was going to try to buy a real hair wig, but then found out that they are NOT cheap,, ugh.. Luckily for me, there is a lady here where i work that wheres them allllllll the time,, (real hair wigs) and she is connected,, so i will most likley find a RHW for around 30 bux!!!! I would have to style/dye and product the thing to get what i need, but she is also hooking me up with all the goodies she uses that make the wig undetectable,, and really,, by looking at hers,, you can never tell she's wearing one. She is giving me some kind of cap to wear under the wig to keep it in place (kinda like a pantyhose thing) and other adhesive stuff.... should turn out pretty nice. Ive bought just about everything else except teh coat/vest and shirt, which im gettin soon,, shoes are a tough one to find,, i know the movie shoes were custom made,, but i wish i knew what shoe they started with to be as close as i can,,, suspenders i found an exact match from some company in Britan,, but they would run me around 50 bux!!! I settled for a close match for 12 bux,, they arnt exact, but im not trying to be,, although i did find a 1944 coin button, and the lil flower smily face button,,, 14 bux for both of those (ugh) Still looking for grenades,, Pants i got lucky and found a pair for about 4 bux,, 10 bux after shipping,, i have to dye with RIT (24 hours purple and 30 min royal blue),, socks i found and paid the 10 bux for,,, altogether this costume will be in the midst of about 350 -400 dollars when its said and done,,,,,,,,, my original idea for this year was to go cheap and make a Jason V hockey mask from a write up i found on here,,, would have been about 15 bux. LOL,,,, i love Halloween!!!!! 

(Not to mention all the foam board, 50 PVC pipes, fence toppers, lights and fixtures,, new projection stuff, fog stuff,, 1 million cans of flat black paint, an attachment for the dremel, some new rasps,, and dont forget all those green extension cords!!! )*


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

man,, there's a blazer too!!! ugh.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like you SHOULD go to Walmart! LOL

.... and I thought I was the only one that spends hundreds or dollars putting together a costume!


----------



## HakuNeko (Feb 20, 2010)

Have you tried Ebay for the rest? I just happened to be checking the other day and saw quite a few listings for the coat, if you're still looking.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*so far all the lil stuff is done,, flower and coin button, long chain for my wallet, gloves, tie, suspenders, pants and dye to tint with,, wig, socks, and the string and lil purple ring for the grenades.... my total with shipping costs sits at 105.00 right now,,, 22 bux of that was the tie,,, the rest was fairly cheap for each item... i think the socks ran me 11 bux shipped....

I still have yet to get (i have it all found and priced, just havent bought this stuff yet..) long purple coat, vest and shirt (200 bux shipped) a blazer (hoping to find one at good will for less than 20, not to concerned if it has an orange liner or not,, i really dont see any shots of the blazer having an orange liner in the movie,, and the one i found on ebay is almost 70 bux shipped, and the lapels dont look right to me, go figure,,) make up, scars and needed supplies for them, grenades, knife, gun, and shoes... probably about 50 to 70 bux for all that, so 
105.00 plus another 270.00 or so puts me at just under 400 bux for my 2010 halloween costume.  Its all good though, as i will wear that shirt all the time,, its pretty cool. I use my costumes over at certian events, etc,, most years i dress up 2 or 3 different ways between work, TnT-ing with the kidz, graveyard fun, parties, etc.. so i will get my moneys worth out of it. 

I will keep posting as it progresses,, and hopfully get some shots up too,, here is a photo of my and one of my lil ones,, so you all can get a reference of what im starting with (once again, bald guy)*


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*The only stuff i still may need to get at Wal-mart are my flesh tone grease paints for detail stuff on the scars,, and maybe ill get lucky and find my red/black/white makeup there,,,*


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*oh, and to the subject of this thread,, i went with a rubies wig (only, no kit) got it for under 12 bux shipped brand smakin new. *


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*OK! down to just needing the scars and the adhesive/removal stuff, and make up,, so far looks as though im getting a top notch costume for less than 400 bux,, which is good 

Id like to get some scars that i can reuse, so no gelatin,, so either latex or silicone... the silicone is tricky trying to find the adheasive / removal stuff since you're not to use spirit gum and what not... any suggestions are welcome.*


----------

